# Free will...



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

A very spiritual friend and I were having a conversation recently about free will.
He say he sometimes prays to God to take away man's free will, so that everyone word simply obey the Word of the Lord.
I understand where he's coming from as temptation is everywhere, but meeting the challenge to have free will and make the right choices is one of the rewards God gives us while we're still on earth. Making the right choice, choosing the path of righteousness has far greater rewards than choosing sin. I don't just mean greater rewards in the hereafter, I'm talking about immediate gratification by recognizing the you just won a battle against evil. Each battle won makes you stronger,but may also present you with greater challenges. If you trust in God and his Word, every battle can be won, and every win will give you pleasure.

This is my take on free will and Romans 6:1-23


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Without freewill, God would not know if we truly loved him. That is why the bible is filled with so many stories of people having to choose.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, you're exactly right and I suppose that showing God your love & devotion was a given. What my friend is actually praying for is to be as perfect as Jesus... which is impossible for any mortal to do. There will always be temptation and we will all fall short at some point. Salvation comes only by the Grace of God...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You are right, nobody can every be perfect like Jesus. As long as we are flesh & blood, we will be battling the temptations of this world. Good thing that God always makes a way for us. I thank God for free will because I don't think it would be much fun not being able to make choices for ourselves.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, I understand now. Although we can not be perfect like Christ in this fallen world, we still should always strive to be perfect as he is perfect. In our weakness he is strong.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> You are right, nobody can every be perfect like Jesus. As long as we are flesh & blood, we will be battling the temptations of this world. Good thing that God always makes a way for us. I thank God for free will because I don't think it would be much fun not being able to make choices for ourselves.


This is what I was trying to say, you just said it better. Whoever wrote Romans 6:1-23 probably said it best. I don't want you folks to think I'm a wannabe preacher, I had something happen to me that awakened ( to put it mildly) me. A long time ago, I was a pretty good Christian and have always been a decent person. What I experienced 2-1/2 months ago was powerful enough to change my life dramatically.

Im an an extremely logical, analytical person. I rarely take something I am told as fact. I have to research, study, and reach my own conclusions. This doesn't mean I dont listen to other's opinions, I simple have to draw my own...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Zereaux said:


> *I had something happen to me that awakened ( to put it mildly) me.* A long time ago, I was a pretty good Christian and have always been a decent person. *What I experienced 2-1/2 months ago was powerful enough to change my life dramatically.*...


If you would be willing to share what that experience was, we would be interested to know. Only if you feel comfortable sharing...



Zereaux said:


> Im an an extremely logical, analytical person. I rarely take something I am told as fact. I have to research, study, and reach my own conclusions. This doesn't mean I dont listen to other's opinions, I simple have to draw my own...


That's very good because not everybody is right. Sometimes people make their opinions sound like the truth, but we need to examine everything. Or sometimes people are just wrong.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Free will*

The great gift God has bestowed upon us, But it is a two edged sword which makes it the worst gift He could have given us by it we choose to live or die by it.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

melvinrod said:


> The great gift God has bestowed upon us, But it is a two edged sword which makes it the worst gift He could have given us by it we choose to live or die by it.


But I love a good challenge... and what I experienced opened the door to a whole new challenge that I had never fully understood...BRING IT ON.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> If you would be willing to share what that experience was, we would be interested to know. Only if you feel comfortable sharing...
> 
> I've not spent much time here in this forum. It is not something that I care to share with "the world" at this time.
> 
> As I have time to learn more about the folks here, I will share more of what I am lea


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

sorry, it's hard to type on an iPhone...

I will share more as I learn more...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Zereaux said:


> sorry, it's hard to type on an iPhone...
> 
> I will share more as I learn more...


I understand. Thanks for adding to this forum. Stop by anytime and may the Lord continue to give you more understanding & wisdom as you continue to grow in Christ. God bless.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> I understand. Thanks for adding to this forum. Stop by anytime and may the Lord continue to give you more understanding & wisdom as you continue to grow in Christ. God bless.


Thank you


----------

